# Family cycling help



## Johnno260 (6 Nov 2017)

Hi I have made an error with my eldest child with cycling, she is 4.

I went for a bike with stabilizers but she has pretty much outgrown it now and needs something else, now is it better to go balance bike? I know I should've done this from the outset but I would now like to correct this.

My youngest daughter we have gone straight for a balance bike so I'm sorted there, I just want to take the best approach with my eldest, I'm concerned she will think a balance bike is babyish and it will dent her wanting to cycle.

What are peoples opinions please?

EDIT: I had considered using her current bike - the stabilisers as a balance bike, but it's a cheap Apollo and weighs more than my roadie, I don't want to put her off using it this way.


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2017)

I'd get her a starter bike - mine started at 4 on little 12" wheeled Ridgeback / Raleigh bikes. Anything better than an Apollo please - we found the Ridgeback MX12 / 16 / 20 / 24 range to be great value and lightweight.


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> I'd get her a starter bike - mine started at 4 on little 12" wheeled Ridgeback / Raleigh bikes. Anything better than an Apollo please - we found the Ridgeback MX12 / 16 / 20 / 24 range to be great value and lightweight.



Hi DC and thanks, I have learnt a lot since joining the forums and one of my biggest regrets is that Apollo for my daughter the weight is a joke for something so small.


----------



## derrick (6 Nov 2017)

Frog bikes look good https://www.frogbikes.com/


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Nov 2017)

My solution would be to remove the pedals from the current bike and promise that when she can use it like a balance bike then you will take her shopping for a new bike.


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Nov 2017)

derrick said:


> Frog bikes look good https://www.frogbikes.com/



Frog is my top option once she can use a bike properly they look well built and light. 

My LBS is a Merida and Frog stockest as well.


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Nov 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> My solution would be to remove the pedals from the current bike and promise that when she can use it like a balance bike then you will take her shopping for a new bike.



I could try this, my only concern is the weight as honestly the things weight is a joke.


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> I could try this, my only concern is the weight as honestly the things weight is a joke.


Why not start with that as you have it to see how it goes, or if you are decided on the frog bike for her, then buy it and remove the pedals to allow her to use it as a balance bike to start with. I wouldn't buy her a purpose built balance bike as hopefully she would quickly pick up balancing and move onto pedalling.


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5029053, member: 45"]If she's outgrown the bike she will also have outgrown the wheel size. Learning to balance is easier, the bigger the wheels on the bike. I'd get her something that fits now with a bit of growing room, then take the pedals off.Getting her to learn to balance on a bike with small wheels is going to have her wobbling all over the place.[/QUOTE]
The only thing being that she does need to be able to easily put her feet on the ground, so a bike bought with growing room might be a little big - but you would need to sit her on a couple of bikes to find out.


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5029118, member: 45"]That's why I suggested buying something that fits now with growing room.

Buying a bike that a child will grow into just puts them off developing[/QUOTE]
Just adding information about how low the saddle needs to go at the balance stage, some parents have widely differing views on a bike with growing room!


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Nov 2017)

OK balance bike wise we're trying this with the youngest it's very basic no brakes etc but it's really light and seems very well built.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ace-Play-B...F8&qid=1510309427&sr=8-1&keywords=ace+of+play

Eldest I'm looking at Frogs, they're really expensive and seems prices have risen a lot in the past month, but I want quality and lightness.


----------



## Johnno260 (10 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5034445, member: 45"]There are Facebook groups where people sell used Islabikes or Frogs.[/QUOTE]

Fantastic cheers mate I will take a look.

My understanding with Frog bikes is the size relates to the inner leg measurement?


----------



## Randombiker9 (10 Nov 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> Hi I have made an error with my eldest child with cycling, she is 4.
> 
> I went for a bike with stabilizers but she has pretty much outgrown it now and needs something else, now is it better to go balance bike? I know I should've done this from the outset but I would now like to correct this.
> 
> ...


My half brother is 4 lives in netherlands and according to my dad he started off with a tricycle and then he also has a balance bike now. but you should get a balance bike or a bike that fits and take pedals off.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (10 Nov 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> Fantastic cheers mate I will take a look.
> 
> My understanding with Frog bikes is the size relates to the inner leg measurement?


Echoing the thoughts of others somewhat, I'd go for an Islabike if you can stretch. Why? They are a gnat's nadger lighter than Frogs (we have a Frog now, btw) in the smaller sizes, which helps. (Although if I were buying new, I'd go for this: https://www.evanscycles.com/early-r...eoDBSikseiN6JxgzgHFzD7EGLy7dlOecaAhHYEALw_wcB which is even lighter)
When you get it take the pedals off and have an outing as a balance bike. Second outing, put the pedals in your pocket with a spanner and play it by ear. My daughter was up and away on that second outing, it was truly gobsmacking. (and one of my prouder moments as a dad!)


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Nov 2017)

anyone have any experience with the Carrera Cosmos kids bike?


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Nov 2017)

Is there a trusted guideline for children’s bike sizes?

I found some nice Ridgebacks online and would like to double check my daughters height before I commit

She is 110cm tall, inner leg 46cm I think this points to a 16” wheel.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2017)

Best one is sitting them on a bike, but inside leg measurement together with a decent bike designed for children (so not a long wheel base), is generally a good start. 

They need to be able to touch the ground, have some clearance over the crossbar, be able to reach the handlebars easily, have brakes suitable for kids with small hands and look to see that there is some decent growing room in the seat post.


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Nov 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/182915839228

This is what I’m considering I have asked the seller if we can drop by and look.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2017)

Well it looks in reasonable condition, but bin the stabilisers if you win it!


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Nov 2017)

Sat her on a 16” at Halfords and was perfect, they tried to suggest an 18” but I pointed out the reach was way too long.

Won the Ridgeback for £50 so I’m quite happy with that.

The stabilisers will be removed and possibly the pedals, may get her to use it as a balance bike for a little while.

Thanks for all the tips everyone.


----------



## NickNick (26 Nov 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> Sat her on a 16” at Halfords and was perfect, they tried to suggest an 18” but I pointed out the reach was way too long.
> 
> Won the Ridgeback for £50 so I’m quite happy with that.
> 
> ...



Not sure if you've read it before or not and whether or not its how you've already set up the stabilisers, but Sheldon has some advice on setting them up so the bike can lean a bit. Ignore if its how they are currently set up, but if you have them set up so the bike can't lean, might be worth doing for a bit before taking them off:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/teachride.html


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Nov 2017)

NickNick said:


> Not sure if you've read it before or not and whether or not its how you've already set up the stabilisers, but Sheldon has some advice on setting them up so the bike can lean a bit. Ignore if its how they are currently set up, but if you have them set up so the bike can't lean, might be worth doing for a bit before taking them off:
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/teachride.html



I hadn’t seen that I will 100% take a look!

Cheers for that.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2017)

No take them off... else they just use them... and that isn't learning to ride a bike. The balance bike way is the best way...


----------

